

Tonido: A Dropbox alternative for SMBs - markshepard
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/itdojo/tonido-a-dropbox-alternative-for-smbs/3966?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
explorigin
As the owner of a TonidoPlug2, the wifi doesn't stay connected (proprietary
kernel module crashes). Also the web interface software is slow and dated (but
capable). It would be awesome to have OwnCloud on the TonidoPlug hardware.

------
wanghq
What does SMB stand for?

~~~
tteam
Small and Medium Business

~~~
wanghq
Thanks. Thought it's Samba, but doesn't make any sense

------
pacomerh
I'd recommend wuala, free 5gb with encryption. <http://www.wuala.com/>

------
zdw
And this is superior to decentralized solutions like git-annex (for devs) or
owncloud (for non-devs) how?

~~~
tteam
Tonido is self hosted solution like git-annex and owncloud. It is much
simpler, more nature and comprehensive support for all mobile platforms

------
aristidb
What's wrong with Dropbox again?

~~~
minm
There are many reasons:

1\. Security 2\. Dropbox is not suitable for professionals like Lawyers,
Accountants, Tax professionals and Healthcare providers 3\. EU and Canada Data
privacy laws require certain companies to store data inside the country 4.You
cannot brand dropbox for your business. You can brand Tonido. 5.You cannot run
dropbox in your domain. With Tonido you can.

Do you want more reasons?

~~~
avree
At least 50% of your comments/submissions are plugging Tonido.

Do you work for them?

~~~
minm
I am stating the facts here. If you have anything to refute the facts let us
talk about that. So what is your interest in Dropbox?

~~~
lubos
No, this is not how we roll here. If you have any association with the
company, you put it in disclaimer to reveal bias.

~~~
jimktrains2
Alternativly you could just point out where he is wrong or show that Tonido
isn't a unique player in the market.

I agree, biases should be revealed, but just berating him and not his argument
doesn't move anything forward.

------
provokeme
Jungle disk FTW

